# Pier and Surf Fall drum special



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Fall special for P&S members.

CPS 13' 6-10 combined with an Akios 757CTM balanced and loaded with 20lb test Sakuma.

Regular price,

rod - 359.95
reel - 149.99
line & balance - 10.00
shipping - 30.00

Total - 559.94


*Oct P&S price - 500.00 shipped*

or

Substitute 656CTM reel loaded with 18 lb test Sakuma - *490.00 shipped *

Tommy


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

What about with a shuttle ?  And maybe just a blank?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

CPS 13' 6-10, Shuttle (lined and shipped) - *590.00*

6-10 Blank + Shuttle (lined and shipped) -* 515.00*


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Tommy said:


> Fall special for P&S members.
> 
> CPS 13' 6-10 combined with an Akios 757CTM balanced and loaded with 20lb test Sakuma.
> 
> ...



Proud to say I have that combo Tommy and I love it!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

If you haven't thrown one of Tommy's CPS 13' 6-10 yet, you need to get your hands on one and try it out. The tip loads on gentle casts and gives a good flick, but on a harder cast the entire blank powers up and gives you a solid cast with almost no effort.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Any chance of a spring drum special


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I may run one later. 

What do you need?

Tommy


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Possibly looking at the 757 CTM but am worried about slow retrieval speed. Is there an upgrade for gearing on the bigger open face mag Akios unit? Also if the newer 666 is fishable? , Smart Strength in Buxton


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Low gear means fish pullin power......


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Mike I know lower is better in terms of power, but not neccessarily in terms of retrieval rate. Are the gears interchangeable with the older Abu cogs. 4.3 seems a little low. Was looking for about a 5.3-5.8 in the same frame as the old 7500 C3CT. I want 280-300 yds of line. Do they make an upgrade? Thanx


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

not sure. tommy needs to answer this i guess


----------

